# TCP/IP Repair Help



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello, I recently got a virus on my desktop computer running Windows XP Service Pack 2. I used a program to delete the virus, but now it seems as if some important files got deleted. When I start the computer up, it says "The TCP/IP transport is not installed." Now, I cannot browse the internet, and my LAN connection keeps saying "Acquiring network address." I tried many programs to fix this such as Winsock fix and the Microsoft program made for such a problem, but to no effect. I used command prompt and typed in 'netsh int ip reset reset.log" This made command prompt stall for a bit, only to have it skip to the next line with no confirmation at all. I also tried "netsh winsock reset". I got the confirmation, rebooted, but nothing happened. I need some help, please, as I cannot access the internet. Thank you very much.


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

Can anyone help? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

try this:

Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back 

here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text 

file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's reset the stack, a virus removal frequently scrambles it.



*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.HOME>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA 

nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-2F-FB-52-3C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.HOME>






Oh, and johnwill, I have already tried that, but I got no result. Any other solutions would be greatly appreciated.

Also, thank you for the welcome, simpswr.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

Alright, I found the problem. The DHCP Client is not started. When I try to start it, it says this: 

Could not start the DHCP Client service on Local Computer. 

Error 1075: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion.

So, what would my next step be? Oh, and thanks for helping me out this far.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to check the Dependencies tab and follow back the processes to see which one is failing and preventing DHCP Client from starting.


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

In the dependencies tab, it says that I need the two components: NetBios over Tcpip and TCP/IP Protocol Driver.


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, and I reached a stage in my search in which I came across this: 

Windows File Protection

Files that are required to run properly must be copied to the DLL Cache. 

Insert your Windows XP Professional Sevice Pack 3 CD now. 


I unfortunately don't have the CD, but I do have recovery CDs. I was wondering if I use those, will all the files on the computer be deleted? And if I do find an XP SP3 CD somewhere, will that require the removal of all the files too? I really hope such drastic measures will not have to be taken.


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

More info: I can't start the IPSEC Services. I get this error:

Could not start the IPSEC Services service on Local Computer

Error 10050: A socket operation encountered a dead network. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Something is seriously scrambled.

You may be able to fix this with the recovery CD's, but if not, you should find a XP-SP3 CD. 

Once you have that in hand, I'd run *SFC /SCANNOW*


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

Will this make it so all my files will be deleted?


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, and I ran SFC /SCANNOW and I got the error telling me to put in a SP3 disk in.


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

If you could tell me any way to fix my computer without losing any data, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The SFC won't lose any data, but you do need the distribution disk as you have corrupted files.


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

The SFC? Just to clarify, will this delete any data off of the hard disk? I do not have the original Windows disk, but I do have the recovery disks given to me by Future Shop, the store I bought my computer from. If I use the recovery disks, I assume it will bring my computer back to factory default, am I correct? 

So, in essence, if I manage to get the original Windows XP disk, will I lose the data from my hard drive (Documents, etc...)
And if I use the recovery disks, will I lose the data from my hard drive?


----------



## Takoulya (Jun 30, 2010)

It also turns out that my system restore configurations were not turned on until now. I can't restore to a previous point either now. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

SFC won't lose any user data. However, not having any backup for data that you consider important is very foolish, I'd remedy that BEFORE you do anything else! Buy a USB disk and backup your data!


Remember: Data you don't have at least two copies of is data you don't care about.


.


----------

